# DayGlow Boa?!!?



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

ok some guy was talking about these in the petshop today, i was really like huh?!? haha he wasnt directly talking to me i was just listening to the convo but with keeping and breading boas i have never heard of these i decided to use my friend that is google and he couldn't come up with anything. Does any one know anything about them like..i.e are they real? if so how are they produced?


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

i think you may be reffering to "moonglow boas" which are the result of breeding hypos to snow boas to produce hypo snow boas (moonglows)


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

no mate i know moonglows and sunglows as i breed an the offspring of some of what i breed are Triple het moonglows and double het sunglows.
This guy was saying a recently new morph and very expensive he said DAYGLOWS!!!! as i said i know the difference.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Think he was making it up to be honest, I would have thought a mistake for moonglow too. never heard of it myself, but you could try PMing JBR on here (author of designer morphs), or give Bob Clark or Mike Wilbanks (constrictors.com) an email.. if anyone will know, it'll be those guys I'm sure


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

no such thing as far as im aware , any new morphs are pretty soon posted up on some of the american forums , there are snowglows and paraglows about as well as moonglows and sunglows


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

as kev says basically, he's made a mistake or made it up.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Sharpman said:


> no such thing as far as im aware , any new morphs are pretty soon posted up on some of the american forums , there are snowglows and paraglows about as well as moonglows and sunglows





Mason said:


> as kev says basically, he's made a mistake or made it up.


 
what a wa:censor:er he's made me feel like a tit now. i wern't sure weather to believe him as i hadnt seen it mentioned or ever even heard of one, but i guess im just abit trusting and everythings the truth until proven differently.

Sharpman these paraglows and snowglows, you got have any links or pics of them do you, also how are they produced?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Paraglow is T+ Hypo Albino (T+ Sunglow) I believe

Snowglow I remember being Sharp Hypo Snow... as opposed to Moonglow which is Kahl Hypo Snow


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

the name "snowglow" would suggest anery in the mix somewhere to me, just a guess though. so that wopuld be anery, hypo and sharp albino. Which would make sense.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Mason said:


> the name "snowglow" would suggest anery in the mix somewhere to me, just a guess though. so that wopuld be anery, hypo and sharp albino. Which would make sense.


 
Yea i think you are right just been reading up on them. Looks like im gooing to have to invest in a t+ and sharp to help complete my glow project.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Yea i think you are right just been reading up on them. Looks like im gooing to have to invest in a t+ and sharp to help complete my glow project.


Drop me a PM or catch me on MSN if your serious about gettin a T+.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Glow in the dark fish for the aquarium - Copyright the Wall Street Journal

someday...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

HABU said:


> Glow in the dark fish for the aquarium - Copyright the Wall Street Journal
> 
> someday...


They have been doing this with Tropical Clawed Frogs (Silurana tropicalis) for years & more recently Axolotls both of these are now available in the American pet trade so it won't be long before more species are messed about with in this way.


----------

